# House too small??



## goldenmomof3 (Feb 15, 2006)

I don't necessarily think the size of the house matters with a 2nd golden. If they have ample exercise area, then it shouldn't matter. I have had 3 dogs (2 goldens & a sheltie) in my small condo before our house was finished being built. 

My personal opinion - the more goldens the merrier


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Nope, not at all. I live in a 1700 square foot house with 3 dogs (two goldens and a lab/golden) and 4 cats. Usually we have a foster puppy too. We have a backyard and I take the dogs for a long walk after work most nights. On the weekends I try to take them on some sort of an outing. So no, I don't think your house is too small.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

We have a Ranch home about 1200 sq feet and a basement the same size. I have three dogs now but had four and there was plenty of room..LOL, We also have a fenced yard with a doggy door, so there kinda spread out all over the house and yard. I had as much as six dogs here on Christmas and it was OK







 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal









**RIP Sweet Spice & Peanut
*


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I think two goldens would be fine in a 10' x 10' house. Just as long as they get outside and get some real exercise. Both my guys are almost always in whatever room I am in at the moment. You will have to plan on spending time keeping them busy both mentally and physically. I've been walking Oakly and Caue nightly for an hour with a good amount of heel time and lots of sit/stays during the walk. I think making at least part of the walk a little more disiplined makes them work their brains a little more and actually makes them more tired when we get home.


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

I am pretty good at taking Tucker on walks...I do it almost every day after work (weather permitting)
So I am confident about the exercising


----------



## cpsimone (Jan 4, 2008)

I agree with what everyone else is saying - it's really more about your dedication to exercising them than it is about the size of your house. I live in a studio apartment in NYC BUT I live next to Central Park and I am super active. Once Ella's old enough, I plan on running her ragged so really the size of my apartment doesn't seem as important...if you've got a couch, a bed, some decent floor space, a lot of love, and a lot of energy, in my opinion that is really all you need...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

As long as you exercise them they should be fine in no matter what size home you have.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

It's not the size of the house that matters, it's the time and love that you give to the dog/s is important. As long as you have the time and energy to exercise them etc then i would say GO FOR IT.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I don't think it matters at all if you give them attention and exercise... I have four in a pretty big wide open place, but no yard. But they walk tons, go to the park every day, and are with me. Let me tell you the room where we spend most of our time is HUGE... with wide open play space... but guess where the dogs are all day.... Cramming themselves by choice under my desk because they want to be close to me


----------



## mjkaferle5 (Jan 15, 2008)

I think it all comes down to "owner-induced" exercise........just because you have a big yard, doesn't necessary mean your dog is going to exercise itself. If your dog likes your company and you are sittin' around, your dog may just do the same.

Plenty of walking and trips to the park are the way to go!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> We have a Ranch home about 1200 sq feet and a basement the same size. I have three dogs now but had four and there was plenty of room..LOL, We also have a fenced yard with a doggy door, so there kinda spread out all over the house and yard. I had as much as six dogs here on Christmas and it was OK
> 
> 
> Shhhh, lol, you're gonna get us all wanting more saying that  (6 dogs


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Our home is around 1800 and we did fine with 3! We do have a big yard though. Although the full-size bed gets mighty full with 3 GR's, two adults, and two cats! 

We dog sit...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

My house isnt any larger than yours and I have more than 3 dogs and fosters at any given time and it is fine. Dont get me wrong a bigger house would be nice but this one is fine.I do have a nice size backyard.


----------



## kalkid (Feb 22, 2007)

They say love grows best in little houses with few walls to separate. Well at least that's what I heard in a country song one time (Doug Stone, I think)


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Our house is only 1300 and we had the 4 goldens and no problem. Heck, i didn't even walk them that much==one at a time, 4 of them, i couldn't handle it with my bad knees and hips. But they spent hours running and playing in the yard which isn't all that large. Well, it is long, but not deep. Ae on a bend and our lot is pie slice shapped and our back fence actually backs up to two yards behind us. The poer line runs over the fence and with all the live oak, sycamore, etc trees, squirrels are thick and them running on the power lines all the time gave my dogs pelenty of exercise running UNDER the power line.

One thing for sure, the biggest house in the world would mean nothing to a dog that is not loved, given lots of attention and some exercise.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I grew up in a house with 7 children and 2 adults that was no more than 1000 square feet. And they kept us inside . You should be fine with walks everyday.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

I have 3 dogs and 7 cats and whatever fosters I might have at the time in a house thats about 1800 sq. feet. No problems whatsoever. If you lived in a mansion they would all still try to sit in your lap.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

We have a 4,000 sq foot house......and the dogs use no more than 1200 feet of it. So, you'd be just fine! (And we have a lot more dogs than two :lol


----------



## pdbrady1 (Dec 18, 2007)

Our house is only 1000 sq ft, with a decent sized backyard, so we have a lot of outside play time and walks and it works fine for us, we also have a cocker spaniel, so with 3 dogs we are fine...go for it!


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Our home sounds similar to yours. It's about 1200 sq. ft. and our fenced in yard isn't even an acre. We have the boys, and then a wiem that we're fostering. Sometimes I do want to yank my hair out because our hallway is kind of narrow and so are our stairs so when all three dogs are super excited... it's a bit much. We pretty much just made a rule about no crazy play in the house. If you want to wrestle you go out in the yard! The dogs get walks daily, we do a lot of hiking and we have a nearby field we visit a few times a week where they can stretch their legs and run. I really don't think it matters as long as they get the exercise they need.

I think that's really one excuse (among many) that drives me nuts when I see people giving up their dogs.... he's getting too big for our house.


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

thats a big house in comparison to mine and my dogs dont have the luxury of a yard my downstairs is 34ft long and 13ft wide [kitchen,hallway and lounge room]upstairs same size dunno what that is square foot and we have 3 dogs and six cats in that size


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

We have a tiny house (900 sq. ft) but a large yard. We only have one non-furry child  , my son who is 8.... he is sometimes worse than the dog- we have one furry child- Sienna, who just turned 1.

Having a large yard is our savior, BUT, during the Winter is has been hard as the yard is MUD and Sienna is very mischievious. I am also limited because of a DH who has long hours and I can't leave my son alone in the house while I take Sienna for a good long walk. My son always wants to take his scooter/bike while we walk- doesn't work too well in the rain, and if I can get him to just walk with us he meanders.

I would say as long as you can give your furry children (and non-furry, for that matter) enough exercise you will probably be fine- Sienna just wants to be with us. The two dogs might get rambunctious inside, so just have a game plan on how you will deal with it ahead of time.


----------

